
Michael Snoyman- Economic Argument for Functional Programming- λC 20 Global Edi - todsacerdoti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7QETok5hYI
======
reinman
My response [https://blog.usejournal.com/monoids-to-
groupoids-492c3510511...](https://blog.usejournal.com/monoids-to-
groupoids-492c35105113)

